# Creator As Per Gurbani



## Sikh80 (Dec 18, 2007)

*SCANNED*
siq suhwxu sdw min cwau ] (4-16, jpu, mÚ 1)
He is Beautiful, True and Eternally Joyful.
kvxu su vylw vKqu kvxu kvx iQiq kvxu vwru ] (4-16, jpu, mÚ 1)
What was that time, and what was that moment? What was that day, and what was that date?
kvix is ruqI mwhu kvxu ijqu hoAw Awkwru ] (4-17, jpu, mÚ 1)
What was that season, and what was that month, when the Universe was created?
vyl n pweIAw pMfqI ij hovY lyKu purwxu ] (4-17, jpu, mÚ 1)
The Pandits, the religious scholars, cannot find that time, even if it is written in the Puraanas.
vKqu n pwieE kwdIAw ij ilKin lyKu kurwxu ] (4-18, jpu, mÚ 1)
That time is not known to the Qazis, who study the Koran.
iQiq vwru nw jogI jwxY ruiq mwhu nw koeI ] (4-18, jpu, mÚ 1)
The day and the date are not known to the Yogis, nor is the month or the season.
jw krqw isrTI kau swjy Awpy jwxY soeI ] (4-19, jpu, mÚ 1)
The Creator who created this creation-only He Himself knows.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 19, 2007)

siq suhwxu sdw min cwau ] (4-16, jpu, mÚ 1)
He is Beautiful, True and Eternally Joyful.
kvxu su vylw vKqu kvxu kvx iQiq kvxu vwru ] (4-16, jpu, mÚ 1)
What was that time, and what was that moment? What was that day, and what was that date?
kvix is ruqI mwhu kvxu ijqu hoAw Awkwru ] (4-17, jpu, mÚ 1)
What was that season, and what was that month, when the Universe was created?
vyl n pweIAw pMfqI ij hovY lyKu purwxu ] (4-17, jpu, mÚ 1)
The Pandits, the religious scholars, cannot find that time, even if it is written in the Puraanas.
vKqu n pwieE kwdIAw ij ilKin lyKu kurwxu ] (4-18, jpu, mÚ 1)
That time is not known to the Qazis, who study the Koran.
iQiq vwru nw jogI jwxY ruiq mwhu nw koeI ] (4-18, jpu, mÚ 1)
The day and the date are not known to the Yogis, nor is the month or the season.
jw krqw isrTI kau swjy Awpy jwxY soeI ] (4-19, jpu, mÚ 1)
The Creator who created this creation-only He Himself knows.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 19, 2007)

AMqu n jwpY kIqw Awkwru ] (5-8, jpu, mÚ 1)
The limits of the created universe cannot be perceived.
 AMqu n jwpY pwrwvwru ] (5-8, jpu, mÚ 1)
Its limits here and beyond cannot be perceived.
 AMq kwrix kyqy ibllwih ] (5-8, jpu, mÚ 1)
Many struggle to know His limits,
 qw ky AMq n pwey jwih ] (5-9, jpu, mÚ 1)
but His limits cannot be found.
 eyhu AMqu n jwxY koie ] (5-9, jpu, mÚ 1)
No one can know these limits.
 bhuqw khIAY bhuqw hoie ] (5-9, jpu, mÚ 1)
The more you say about them, the more there still remains to be said.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 20, 2007)

Creation Of the Body
hir jIau guPw AMdir riK kY vwjw pvxu vjwieAw ] (922-11, rwmklI, mÚ 3)
The Lord placed the soul to the cave of the body, and blew the breath of life into the musical instrument of the body.
 vjwieAw vwjw paux nau duAwry prgtu kIey dsvw gupqu rKwieAw ] (922-11, rwmklI, mÚ 3)
He blew the breath of life into the musical instrument of the body, and revealed the nine doors; but He kept the Tenth Door hidden.
 gurduAwrY lwie BwvnI ieknw dsvw duAwru idKwieAw ] (922-12, rwmklI, mÚ 3)
Through the Gurdwara, the Guru's Gate, some are blessed with loving faith, and the Tenth Door is revealed to them.
 qh Anyk rUp nwau nv iniD iqs dw AMqu n jweI pwieAw ] (922-13, rwmklI, mÚ 3)
There are many images of the Lord, and the nine treasures of the Naam; His limits cannot be found.
 khY nwnku hir ipAwrY jIau guPw AMdir riK kY vwjw pvxu vjwieAw ]38] (922-13, rwmklI, mÚ 3)
Says Nanak, the Lord placed the soul to the cave of the body, and blew the breath of life into the musical instrument of the body. ||38||


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 21, 2007)

y srIrw myirAw hir qum mih joiq rKI qw qU jg mih AwieAw ] (921-14, rwmklI, mÚ 3)
O my body, the Lord infused His Light into you, and then you came into the world.
hir joiq rKI quDu ivic qw qU jg mih AwieAw ] (921-14, rwmklI, mÚ 3)
The Lord infused His Light into you, and then you came into the world.
hir Awpy mwqw Awpy ipqw ijin jIau aupwie jgqu idKwieAw ] (921-15, rwmklI, mÚ 3)
The Lord Himself is your mother, and He Himself is your father; He created the created beings, and revealed the world to them.
gur prswdI buiJAw qw clqu hoAw clqu ndrI AwieAw ] (921-16, rwmklI, mÚ 3)
By Guru's Grace, some understand, and then it's a show; it seems like just a show.
khY nwnku isRsit kw mUlu ricAw joiq rwKI qw qU jg mih AwieAw ]33] (921-16, rwmklI, mÚ 3)
Says Nanak, He laid the foundation of the Universe, and infused His Light, and then you came into the world. ||33||


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 21, 2007)

kwcy Bwfy swij invwjy AMqir joiq smweI ] (882-18, rwmklI, mÚ 5)
He creates and adorns the earthen vessels; He infuses His Light within them.
jYsw ilKqu iliKAw Duir krqY hm qYsI ikriq kmweI ]2] (882-18, rwmklI, mÚ 5)
As is the destiny pre-ordained by the Creator, so are the deeds we do. ||2||


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 23, 2007)

ikv kir AwKw ikv swlwhI ikau vrnI ikv jwxw ] (4-19, jpu, mÚ 1)
How can we speak of Him? How can we praise Him? How can we describe Him? How can we know Him?

AMqu n jwpY kIqw Awkwru ] (5-8, jpu, mÚ 1)
The limits of the created universe cannot be perceived.
AMqu n jwpY pwrwvwru ] (5-8, jpu, mÚ 1)
Its limits here and beyond cannot be perceived.
AMq kwrix kyqy ibllwih ] (5-8, jpu, mÚ 1)
Many struggle to know His limits,


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 23, 2007)

iesu eyky kw jwxY Byau ] (930-18, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
One who knows the mystery of the One God,
 Awpy krqw Awpy dyau ]8] (930-18, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
is Himself the Creator, Himself the Divine Lord. ||8||


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 23, 2007)

jig dwqw soie Bgiq vClu iqhu loie jIau ] (923-2, rwmklI, bwbw suMdr)
He is the Great Giver of the Universe, the Lover of His devotees, throughout the three worlds.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 23, 2007)

_One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:_
_I humbly bow to the Lord, the Supreme Being._
_The One, the One and Only Creator Lord permeates the water, the land, the earth and the sky. ||1||Pause||_
_Over and over again, the Creator Lord destroys, sustains and creates._
_He has no home; He needs no nourishment. ||1||_
_The Naam, the Name of the Lord, is deep and profound, strong, poised, lofty, exalted and infinite._
_He stages His plays; His Virtues are priceless. Nanak is a sacrifice to Him.[sggs901]_


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 23, 2007)

Awid jugwdI hY BI hogu ] (840-1, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
He was in the beginning, He has been throughout the ages, He is now, and He shall always be.
 Ehu AprMpru krxY jogu ]11] (840-2, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
He is unlimited, and capable of doing everything. ||11||


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 23, 2007)

kruxw mY ikrpwl ik®pw iniD jIvn pd nwnk hir drsn ]2]2]118] (828-3, iblwvlu, mÚ 5)
You are the embodiment of kindness, and the treasure of compassion, O Merciful Lord; through the Blessed Vision of Your Darshan, Nanak has found the state of redemption in life. ||2||2||118||


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 23, 2007)

Awpy hI rwjnu Awpy hI rwieAw kh kh Twkuru kh kh cyrw ]1] (827-17, iblwvlu, mÚ 5)
You Yourself are the King, and You Yourself are the subject. In one place, You are the Lord and Master, and in another place, You are the slave. ||1||


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 24, 2007)

sBu kCu aus kw Ehu krnYhwru ] 
_ sabh kachh us kaa oh karnaihaar._
_ All things are His; He is the Creator._

  aus qy iBMn khhu ikCu hoie ] 
_ us tay bhinn kahhu kichh ho-ay._
_ Without Him, what could be done?_

  Qwn Qnµqir eykY soie ] 
_ thaan thanantar aykai so-ay._
_ In the spaces and interspaces, He is the One._

  Apuny cilq Awip krxYhwr ]
_ apunay chalit aap karnaihaar._
_* In His own play, He Himself is the Actor.*_

  kauqk krY rMg Awpwr ] 
 ka-utak karai rang aapaar.
_* He produces His plays with infinite variety.*_

  mn mih Awip mn Apuny mwih ] 
_ man meh aap man apunay maahi._
_ He Himself is in the mind, and the mind is in Him._

  nwnk kImiq khnu n jwie ]7] 
_ naanak keemat kahan na jaa-ay. ||7||_
_ O Nanak, His worth cannot be estimated. ||7||

_Sukhmani Sahib
Page279 Line 8  Raag Gaurhee Sukhmanee: Guru Arjan Dev​


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Feb 25, 2011)

According to Gurbaani the CREATOR is a  SINGLE WAVW{JOTi} being reffered as GURU-GUR and represented by the very first SYMBOL in SGGS.

Prakash.S.Bagga


----------

